# / Jobs as Medical Biller/Coders???



## utgirl (Jul 20, 2009)

If Medical Billers/Coders are in such high demand, why are we as CPC-A's not getting a chance? We need a chance tyo prove ourselves and to get experience, what in the whatoosit is the problem???


----------



## tmcook (Jul 20, 2009)

*missled09*

I also just passed CPC exam after 10 months of schooling. I was told when I signed up for course that this field was a great choice. No one will give me the time of day because I have no experience. I have been going to doctors offices, labs, applying on-line etc. anywhere I think they code or bill no luck. Very discouraging no one wants to give the newbies a chance. Stay positive something will come along!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JBerry (Jul 20, 2009)

You will probably have to start off in a medical office--but not coding.  Makes no sense to me either--but as an instructor for the coding program around here that is what I have seen happen.  Good luck!


----------



## LLovett (Jul 20, 2009)

Where are you hearing that this field is in high demand? Are they marketing the courses that way? 

I'm not saying this isn't a high demand field, it just seems that the demand is for experience, based on what I see posted here and the job postings I see. 

Part of the reason many people have to start in other positions, in my opinion, is some employers don't always see the need and/or value of coders. The position I am currently in is new, I am the first one to hold it. The organization isn't new, they just didn't know they needed someone to do what I do until they took over their own billing and found out they didn't have a clue how to handle physician documentation, coding, and billing issues. So if you get your foot in the door you then have the chance to prove yourself valuable in other areas. Hopefully opening other doors and moving you more fully into the coding field. What most people don't understand though, is many times "receptionist jobs" actually do a lot of coding. I used to teach new employees ICD-9 coding at my last position. They expected MAs, nurses, receptionists, billing clerks, and secretaries to be able to pick up an ICD-9 book and assign dx codes. Our receptionists checked every single encounter sheet for valid codes(both CPT and ICD-9) before they were keyed into the system. 

I feel like I am rambling, I will finish by saying, keep a positive attitude, don't burn any bridges, and go above and beyond to prove yourself. That is the only way to stay afloat in this job market, not just this field.

Good luck,

Laura, CPC


----------



## buckeye56 (Jul 21, 2009)

*Found a job*

I found a job in the newspaper classifieds, which was not a place I really expected to have much luck.  The job I found was with a medical billing company that mostly does physician-side ER coding.  The company was expanding and they were very happy to give me a chance with my CPC-A, although I was completely inexperienced.  I've been there a year now.  I have the impression that ER coding is a good starting point for newbies.


----------



## angela harrison (Jul 22, 2009)

*coding positions*

does anyone know about these entry level billing/coding postions? I was told that is a good place to start. I have my certificate in billing and i was wondering if anyone know where i could go for this entry level postion to just get my feet wet?


----------



## Lisa334 (Jul 22, 2009)

Laura, 

I have a question. Do you know if the Externship program thru AAPC is worthwhile? If not how could I go about finding out. I am working as a PSR, pt service rep, in a docs office and don't care for it but am using Dx coding and I see that we occasionally use the CPT codes. I want to become Certified and do the Exernship but can't keep this job too. Any advice? Some tell me to quit my job and concentrate on getting certified and follow thru with my externship. Others just tell me to find another job but this is a PT job, which I wanted so I could study for my certification. So confused....need a clear unbiased opinion. Thanks in advance


----------

